# Beneluxe - Jewels - Info Please



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Lokking to do A Mini tour of Beneluxe soon. Do any of you have any any must do, must see spots within easy reach of Calais/Zeebrugge ?

TM


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

we find Tournai nice and convenient.

It has a large free aire that is well signposted a pretty old town square with Unesco Cathedral and Bell Tower and is well located for days out/

6 pm each evening the man from the Mairie wll be around to welcome you and give you info on local attractions.

Bonnes vacances

Jon


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I made my first sortie into belgium last nov and stayed a couple of nights on the aire at Brugge. its not cheap at 15eu per night but is only 10 mins walk from the town. brugge is very nice and oldy worldy.

Theres a free aire at Zebrugge but imho Zebrugge being a container port is a bit industrial. We could not find the town from the aire and its a bit run down but ok for a free stopover.

Hope this helps
Phill


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rotterdam*

Hi

For some reason, I quite like Rotterdam for a day out.

Brussels is worthy of a look with easy train connections from all around.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

For years I wondered why they were called Benelux.
Now I have been enlightened. :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

We loved Holland. When we went two years ago it was secondary to our main holiday and, apart from Amsterdam, we'd never been. I found it incredibly interesting and what I thought may have been a bit boring turned out to be a super trip.

Lovely old villages and towns (you must see Giethoorn).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giethoorn

It's amazing what they've done with land reclamation. The Zuyder Zee has has a four-lane motorway built across the top of it, turning it into a huge fresh-water lake. Lovely old Hanseatic League ports are now ten miles from the sea, connected by canals!

We shall certainly return and soon.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Trev;

In addition to the above advice,

We travelled through the Netherlands on our way to northern Germnay in Nov 08, had a great time.
Gouda is worth a visit, lovelly town and market, there is also an aire there where you can overnight.
A visit to Amsterdam is worthwhile for all sorts of reasons, we stayed at Camping Zeeburg which is open all year, nothing fancy but theres a good tram service (€1.60 ea) to the city from there.
Heading north, pop into Edam, not just because of the cheese, its a lovely picturesque little town and well worth a visit
If you go north from there, theres an aire at Den Oever just before the A7 across the sea that Hobbyfan mentioned. There is a viewing platform halfway across the sea thats worth a visit.
The northern coast is also very nice if a little breezy. We stayed overnight at a small carpark at Moddergat, a charming little fishing village just behind the sea walls, theres a fishing museum there and a memorial for the disaster there when 83 lost their lives when the sea walls were breached.
If you're visiting Luxembourg as well, theres a good free aire at Dudelange.

All the stoppovers mentioned are in the database.

Have a good one.

Pete


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Brugge is lovely but packed with tourists. Veurne just over the Belgium border from France is a small pretty town with a nice market square and an aire on the marina. The marina has showers, water and toilet empting fascilities. Details are on the aires list. Ghent is also worth a visit and there is an aire at Ghentbrugge.A tramway next to the aire provides transport into the town, about 2 miles away.

Best wishes David


----------

